# Cell phone service from Dubai to USA



## jamie_rn (Dec 23, 2011)

I Realize there have been some threads posted in regards to cell phone service and Dubai. I'm still a bit confused about my options once living in Dubai. I want to be able to call friends/ family unlimited and be able to text them (unlimited) from my CELLPHONE....I currently have at&t in the united states and have an iphone 4. ( not the new iphone 4s) I realize this plan may be expensive , but is it an option? Would it be much cheaper to have a home phone with unlimited international calls instead? Will my iphone 4 ( not the new 4s) work in dubai?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They will need to get a service that is web based, and not sms based, that you can use from whatever phone you use. Whats app and there are a number of others that work well. For those that dont have plans back home for data packages  you just wont be able to sms/message on the cell with them economically. 

Skype, google voice, yahoo voice, etc will be your friend. You can set up a number they can call, and forward it to your uae cell. Incoming calls are free here. Outgoing are expensive.... It is like .22 a min for the skype/yahoo/google to forward calls. It is diff prices for you to call based on what plan and times. Nights are cheapest, like .17 or .18 a min, and higher like .30 during the day time directly from cell here in uae to call back. Use computer to computer or your computer to their numbers, for most economical. 

They dont have unlimited international packages for the uae, in the usa nor over here to call there.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

And most likely that your iPhone 4 is locked to AT&T as well so you can't simply pop in an Etisalat or DU SIM card and expect your phone to work.

If it is locked, you have to ask AT&T to give you the code to unlock. If not possible, then you will need to jailbreak and unlock your phone to use other SIM cards.


----------

